# kick down cable tension



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

I have hard shifting from first to second for years now so i read about adjusting kick down cable and wondering so how do you adjust it and what specs or whatever for it to be set correctly ?


----------



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

ok after further research...fixed... i made you guys a video
https://youtu.be/5s_vvnlVcUA


----------



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

BTW: do this with the ignition off engine not running
also,when i done this i felt it click under my finger three times so it must have been a bit out of adjustment although after adjustment the exposed cable to throttle felt the same with slack and tension,weird
i test drove it with engine cold and once fully warmed up from driving on hwy... all good whole time


----------



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

the following is written up weird but the video should help


----------



## austinopa (Sep 13, 2021)

fattie said:


> BTW: do this with the ignition off engine not running
> also,when i done this i felt it click under my finger three times so it must have been a bit out of adjustment although after adjustment the exposed cable to throttle felt the same with slack and tension,weird
> i test drove it with engine cold and once fully warmed up from driving on hwy... all good whole time


Hi Fattie, can you repost your data on the downshift adjustments? I was replacing the engine on my granddaughters truck and the downshift got pulled loose when I lifted the engine and I am having a hard time finding out were to put it back at. Thanks (Tried to watch video but you tube had removed it)


----------

